# Philodendron radiatum?



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I got a philodendron the other day that I need a little help IDing. I think it's _Philodendron radiatum_, but I'm not 100% sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

The tips of the leaves look different then they would on a radiatum.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

I was kinda thinking the same thing, but the pictures I've found of different radiatum were so variable, it's hard for me to know. The more pics I find of that species, however, the less likely it seems. So I guess I'm back at square one.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Juvenile Aroids are hard to ID. Philos are especially hard since so many look alike when they are small. Whatever you come up with will only be a guess until it gets some age. It's hard to tell from the picture but is it a vining species or one that stays more compact or 'self heading'?


----------

